# Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft



## BMP (6. September 2012)

Guten Tag,

heute mal ein "anrüchiges" Thema.

Ich wurde als Kontrolleur schon mehrmals von Angeln drauf angesprochen, das diesen die Hinterlassenschaften der Karpfenangler  "Stinken".

Jetzt ist es ja so, das man zwangsläufig. bei einem Wochentripp am Ufer auch mal sein Geschäft erledigen muss. Soweit ist das ganz normal und natürlich.

Verbieten kann man es natürlich keinem Angler zu Sch....
Aber ich finde, jeder der muss, sollte doch in der Lage sein, auch mal 100m von Ufer in den Wald zu gehen und einen Klappspaten dabei zu haben.

Wie macht Ihr das ? Ist das mit dem Klappspaten zu viel verlangt ? 

Jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

An unserem Vereinssee, der in den Sommermonaten intensiv "becampt" wird , stehen in diesen Monaten Dixies. 

Ansonsten tuts der gute alte Klappspaten auch. 

Wobei ich das hier auch für ne sehr clevere Erfindung halte :q 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bivvytoilett...r&clk_rvr_id=384018208856&hash=item1e6ec31635


----------



## rogumatt (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Spaten, Schaufel oder was Schaufel-ähnliches ....


----------



## fogman (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Nur zu empfehlen:
http://www.amazon.de/shit-Woods-sch-Basiswissen-draussen/dp/3893928030
|supergri

Ein Klappspaten sollte bei längeren Ansitzen schon dabei sein.


----------



## Thxmpsxn (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Kann ich nur zustimmen,. Klappspaten, Loch, fertig! Watt mott datt mott |supergri
Wer will schon in der Nähe vom Angelplatz irgendwelche "Tretminen" mit Papierdeko?#d


----------



## BMP (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Jou, Danke....
Ich werde meine Karpfenansitzer, mal Sensibilisieren zu dem Thema. Denn wenn man mal auf das Thema angesprochen wird, fällen einem wirklich die Weiß/Braunen Tücher im Gebüsch auf.
Vorher habe ich da auch nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## mantikor (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Das hier ist besser als nachts mit dünnpfiff und nem klappspaten in der botanik ein plätzchen zu suchen!!!! 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...hlbefinden/outdoor-toiletten-eimer/detail.jsf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

ohne spaten gehts nicht ans wasser,hab aber das glück das bei uns an den gewässern überall wcs sind .


wird ja nicht zuviel verlangt sein ,seine sch.. zu vergraben


----------



## BMP (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

|kopfkrat

Es gibt schon "schöne" Möglichkeiten.
Nur ob ich mir so einen Eimer ins Zelt stellen würde ?
Ich denke mir mal, das ich nach 3 Tagen lieber draußen schlafen würde #q


----------



## rainerle (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BMP schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> heute mal ein "anrüchiges" Thema.
> 
> ...



Alleine das find ich schon eine Sauerei hier den Karpfenangler gezielt in Generalverdacht zu stellen. 

Es gibt zunächst die große Gruppe von Spaziergängern, Walkern, Joggern, Radfahrern (hauptsächlich an Seen - siehe fränkische Seenplatte) - ist schon geil wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Plätzchen (zum fischen) ist und dabei die Omi beim Schei.ßen erwischt.

Dann gibt es die Gruppe der Angler generell. Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert, dass bei mir das Wandeln in der Frische der Morgenluft beim Spinfischen  zu einer gewissen Anregung des Verdauungstraktes verholfen hat und dann heisst es halt: Wat mut, dat mut. Dann sucht man sich in der näheren Umgebung ein stilles Örtchen und verrichtet sein Geschäft. Da ich 4 Hunde habe und deshalb in Übung mit dem Umgang von Tütchen bin sacke ich den ganzen Schei.ß dann ein. Denn es ist und bleibt Schei.ße - gleich welcher Herkunft.

Jetzt gibt es die Gruppe der Karpfenangler. 90% haben "Ihre" Plätze, welche sie immer und immer wieder besuchen. Die meisten welche ich kenne habe ich nie ohne Spaten bei Ansitzen länger als 1 Nacht am Wasser gesehen. Wäre ja auch unlogisch, wenn sie sich ins eigene Nest schei.ßen, welches sie immer und immer wieder frequentieren - wären dann sozusagen "Fäkalfetischisten".

Ich vermute da einfach, dass diese Herren schon Schei.ße vorfinden aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen das den Karpfenanglern in die Schuhe schieben - wobei ich nicht leugnen möchte, dass einige der Tretminen von selbigen sind aber mit Sicherheit nicht die Masse der Minen.


----------



## olaf70 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Vergesst den Spaten! Viel wichtiger sind die zwei Stöcke.

Einen zum Gleichgewicht halten, den anderen um die Wölfe auf Abstand zu halten.


----------



## Eckhaard (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BMP schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Es gibt schon "schöne" Möglichkeiten.
> Nur ob ich mir so einen Eimer ins Zelt stellen würde ?
> Ich denke mir mal, das ich nach 3 Tagen lieber draußen schlafen würde #q


Du sollst das Ding ja nicht füllen bis Oberkante. |kopfkrat Man könnte doch eine Mülltüte reinmachen und dann gleich entsorgen ....

Oh Mann! Bin ich froh Spinnfischer zu sein  

Gruß Eckhaard (Heimschei.ßer))


----------



## Lucutus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Mülltüte und Zuhause in den Hausmüll. Feddich is die Wurst :vik:


----------



## BMP (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Lucutus schrieb:


> Mülltüte und Zuhause in den Hausmüll. Feddich is die Wurst :vik:



Und Maden brauchst du dir dann auch nicht mehr kaufen |kopfkrat


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BMP schrieb:


> Und Maden brauchst du dir dann auch nicht mehr kaufen |kopfkrat


Also wenn du in einen Mülltüte ka..st und sie zuknotest, würde ich schleunigst zum Arzt gehen, falls sich darin Maden entwickeln...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



> Oh Mann! Bin ich froh Spinnfischer zu sein


Dito - aber spannend hier ;-)))


----------



## dib (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Lucutus schrieb:


> Mülltüte und Zuhause in den Hausmüll. Feddich is die Wurst :vik:


 

als ob du das machen würdest:q

aber die idee mit dem klappspaten is ne super sache ich werd mir nacher bei ebay einen kaufen ...

habe sonst immer im nahegelegenen wald fernab von wegen direkt an einem baum gekackt und nix abgedeckt , aber in zukunft werde ich die kacke verbuddeln .:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



rainerle schrieb:


> Alleine das find ich schon eine Sauerei hier den Karpfenangler gezielt in Generalverdacht zu stellen.
> 
> Es gibt zunächst die große Gruppe von Spaziergängern, Walkern, Joggern, Radfahrern (hauptsächlich an Seen - siehe fränkische Seenplatte) - ist schon geil wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Plätzchen (zum fischen) ist und dabei die Omi beim Schei.ßen erwischt.
> 
> ..........................



Upps, wir beide einer Meinung.|supergri

Ist natürlich absolut unsinnig, sowas auf Karpfenangler zu beziehen. Deren Szoffwechsel ist auch nicht anders, als der jedes anderen Menschen.

Klar kommt ein Karpfenangler bei einem mehrtägigen Ansitz eher in Verlegenheit, als ein Spinnfischer oder stundenweise ansitzender anderer Angler.

Allerdinsg steht da auch die Masse der übrigen Angler und Erholungssuchenden gegenüber, womit das absolut wieder voll im Durchschnitt liegen dürfte.

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich bequemen, seine Notdurft irgendwo abseits zu verrichten und nicht unmittelbar neben dem Weg. Klappspaten hin oder her. 

Und vielleicht, um des lieben Friedens Willen, wäre der Trööt auch in angeln allgemein oder im Laberforum besser aufgehoben.

Betrifft uns ja irgendwie alle.


----------



## hanzz (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Vergesst den Spaten! Viel wichtiger sind die zwei Stöcke.
> 
> Einen zum Gleichgewicht halten, den anderen um die Wölfe auf Abstand zu halten.



Ein Stock haste vergessen.
Der, an dem die Klopapierrolle hängt |supergri


----------



## dib (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



dib schrieb:


> als ob du das machen würdest:q
> 
> aber die idee mit dem klappspaten is ne super sache ich werd mir nacher bei ebay einen kaufen ...
> 
> habe sonst immer im nahegelegenen wald fernab von wegen direkt an einem baum gekackt und nix abgedeckt , aber in zukunft werde ich die kacke verbuddeln .:vik:


 

gesagt getan , der bw klappspaten müsste die tage bei mir ankommen , und billg sind die bei ebay ,hab für meinen nur aufgerundet 8 euro bezahlt .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BMP schrieb:


> Ich wurde als Kontrolleur schon mehrmals von Angeln drauf angesprochen, das diesen die Hinterlassenschaften der Karpfenangler  "Stinken".
> 
> 
> Wie macht Ihr das ? Ist das mit dem Klappspaten zu viel verlangt ?



Ich versuche meist, paar Karpfenangler ausfindig zu machen und dann scheixxe ich denen hinters Zelt.#h


----------



## Rxbinhx (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Ich laufe nicht gern ewig weit weg in den Wald. Da bin ich zu lange von meinem Platz weg wenn ich alleine fische.
Allerdings moechte ich mir auch nicht direkt nebens zelt kacken.

Da ich sowieso immer ne Rolle Mülltüten dabei habe wird diese offen auf den Boden gelegt, reingekackt und danb zugebunden und zum anderen muell in die tüte geschmissen.
Wird dann entweder daheim oder beim fischerheim im muell entsorgt


----------



## daci7 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich versuche meist, paar Karpfenangler ausfindig zu machen und dann scheixxe ich denen hinters Zelt.#h



... und wenn man schon da ist wird auch gleich der sonstige Hausmüll entsorgt und alle Ruten geklaut ... 
|wavey:


----------



## Moerser83 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Das ist ja mal wieder ein spitzen Thema...
#d


----------



## hanzz (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... und wenn man schon da ist wird auch gleich der sonstige Hausmüll entsorgt und alle Ruten geklaut ...
> |wavey:



Aber pass auf dass Du nicht in eine Alarmanlage rennst, da einer explodiert und Du mit ner Gardinenstange auf die Fresse bekommst. |supergri


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BMP schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> heute mal ein "anrüchiges" Thema.
> 
> ...



was für ne scheixxe !!!!!

natürlich wieder die scheixx karpfenangler....
klar andere kacken ja auch nicht, das ist ja das gute, ich überlege echt spinnfischer zu werden, da muss ich dann nicht mehr müssen.
oder aalangelr die über nacht los sind, die müssen auch nie müssen.
radfahrer und hunde, die müssen auch nie müssen, was für glückliche menschen.
alter... wach mal auf !!!
welcher normale mensch kackt, besonders im sommer, in der nähe seines angelplatzes?
mal paar meter weg vom platz, klappspaten raus und dann geht es los, ist nicht schwer, ist leicht zu erlernen, und ich bin sicher es schaffen auch karpfenangler.
wieder das klischee von den bösen karpfenanglern...
die meisten plätze von karpfenangelrn sind zu 100% sauber, was ich von vielen anderen gruppen nicht behaupten kann.
selten so ne blöde scheixxe gehört.
am we gehe ich jetzt dann lieber schleien angeln, dann muss ich nicht kacken, vielleicht gibt es als beifang ja paar karpfen.
und du bist kontroleur ??????
tztztztztztz

ach ja, die karpfenangler sind auch schuld an der eurokriese und das wir nicht europameisetr wurden nehme ich auch auf meine schippe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Gaaaaaaanz ruhig bleiben........

Auch ich gehe eher davon aus, dass sich Angler nicht selber ihre Plätze zuscheixxen (Ausnahmen bestätigen wohl auch da die Regel..)..

Aber falls einer noch nicht wusste, dass es Klappspaten gibt, weiss ers jetzt - ist doch prima...

Also cooooooool down.....................

Nicht dass wir noch anfangen müssen zu verwarnen..

Lohnt doch nicht, oder???


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

sorry, aber bei sowas platzt mir der popo.

wenn ich das immer höre, karpfenangeler, böse, karpfenangler schlecht, karpfenangler hier, karpfenangler da, und jetzt kacken wir noch die welt zu #q#q#q#q#q

aber ich ruhe in mir, wegen, achtung wortspiel, so ner *******, werde ich mir nicht den tag versauen.

schule jetzt eh zum scheien angler um, das spart nerven, klopapier und meinen klappsparten #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



> sorry, aber bei sowas platzt mir der popo.


Nachvollziehbar - trotzdem ruhig bleiben..


Das folgende kann ich mir nun auch nicht verkneifen ;-))) :

Vielleicht wär ja ins Wasser sch.......... die Alternative zu meterhohen vergammelnden Boiliebergen vom Anfüttern???
Sind ja auch nur duftende Nährstoffe.....

;-))))))


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar - trotzdem ruhig bleiben..
> 
> 
> Das folgende kann ich mir nun auch nicht verkneifen ;-))) :
> ...



hmm, ich werde es in meiner anfütter überlegungen mit einfließen lassen )))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> hmm, ich werde es in meiner anfütter überlegungen mit einfließen lassen )))))


Siehste, geht doch mit etwas Humor ..
Danke 
;-)))


----------



## der.oli (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

keine schlechte idee,
hab mal gelesen das in spanien, karpfen die ******* im wasser vor kläranlagen fressen..spart ein paar euronen für boilies :m


----------



## Andal (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Es ist ja auch nicht unlogisch zu behaupten, dass ein Angler, welcher 72 Stunden durchgehend am Angelplatz verweilt, tendenziell eher dazu neigt in die Botanik zu äpfeln, als ein Spinnfischer, der vielleicht nur für 4 Stunden am Gewässer verbringt.

Vergleicht man aber nun die Ausrüstung und die jeweilige Verweildauer an einem ganz bestimmten Angelplatz, dann sieht es für den Spinnfischer schon wieder schlechter aus. Da diese Spezies eher selten Grabwerkzeuge mitführt und sowieso ein unstetes Platzverhalten an den Tag legt, liegt auch der Verdacht sehr nahe, dass er vermutlich der hinterhältige Minenleger zwischen Schachtelhalm und Weidenröschen ist!

Es ist also mindestens an der Zeit, dass sich Ausschüße in den bewirtschaftenden Vereinen gründen, die die Haufen, zwecks besserer Verachtung der Haufensetzer, zuordnen.

Schließlich muss alles seine deutsche Ordnung haben. Auch der vorschriftsmäßige Feldwaldundwiesenschiss!


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



der.oli schrieb:


> keine schlechte idee,
> hab mal gelesen das in spanien, karpfen die ******* im wasser vor kläranlagen fressen..spart ein paar euronen für boilies :m




Dann kannste die wirklich nur noch räuchern....|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Lucutus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



dib schrieb:


> als ob du das machen würdest:q




Doch doch doch !  Seit meinen letzten beiden 3 Nächte Ansitzen mach ich lieber in die Tüte und im Byvy als in Wald ! Da hab ich wenigstens meine Ruhe vor den Badegästen, Mücken und kann in Ruhe meinen Kaffee dabei schlürfen ganz wie zuhause ! #6:vik:

Knoten in die Tüte und die Maden nerven dann auch nicht mehr weil sie nicht raus können ! |muahah: |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



			
				Andal schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich muss alles seine deutsche Ordnung haben. Auch der vorschriftsmäßige Feldwaldundwiesenschiss!


:m:m:m


----------



## der.oli (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Lucutus schrieb:


> im Byvy als in Wald !


da kriegste den fullrun wenigstens beim drücken mit :vik:


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Der TE kann ja auch nix dafür, dass die Angler die Ihn ansprechen von "Karpfenanglern" sprechen! Er selbst hat hier nichts verallgemeinert!

Ich bin Raubfischangler aber sitz trotzdem mal die ganze Nacht drausen! Und wenns dann mal sein muss gehts in den Wald an ein abgelegenes Plätzchen! So weit weg wo "normaler Spaziergänger" oder Angler im normalfall nicht vorbeikommt... Das mit dem Klappspaten könnt ich mir aber auch mal überlegen... muss man nicht immer so weit latschen!

gibt aber schon geile sachen für den "outdoor-Toilettengang" ;-) :

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/search.php?suchfeld=toilette&x=0&y=0


----------



## BMP (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> was für ne scheixxe !!!!!
> 
> natürlich wieder die scheixx karpfenangler....
> ....
> und du bist kontroleur ??????



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich selber Angle immer von Freitags bis Sonntags durch. Und ich muss gestehen, das auch ich vor noch gar nicht all zu langer Zeit noch im Wald hockte.
Allerdings nur wenn es gar nicht mehr ging. Denn Zuhause ist es doch eindeutig schöner zu ka....

Bewusst wurde mir das Thema erst, als ich von anderen Angeln darauf angesprochen wurde, als ich diese Kontrollierte.

Und bislang ist so etwas bei mir nur vorgekommen, wenn ich das ganze Wochenende am Teich war. Wenn ich nur einen Tag da bin oder eine Nacht auf Aal, dann kann ich es mir eben verkneifen. Insoweit finde ich es schon richtig, das unter den "Anglern" eben der Karpfenprofi am ehesten in Versuchung kommt. Unabhängig jetzt von Wanderen, Hunden und Pferde.


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BMP schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich selber Angle immer von Freitags bis Sonntags durch. Und ich muss gestehen, das auch ich vor noch gar nicht all zu langer Zeit noch im Wald hockte.
> Allerdings nur wenn es gar nicht mehr ging. Denn Zuhause ist es doch eindeutig schöner zu ka....
> 
> Bewusst wurde mir das Thema erst, als ich von anderen Angeln darauf angesprochen wurde, als ich diese Kontrollierte.
> ...



schon ok, nichts für ungut.

aber erstaunlich um welchen, achtung.. scheixx, sich andere angler mal wieder kümmern.
lieber mal die eigenen müllreste mitnehmen und nicht anderen leuten beim kacken auf den po gucken 
so und nun genug gemeckert von mir, ich nehme mir jetzt meine fisch & fang und gehe mal ne runde... ihr wisst schon :q


----------



## Lucutus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> gibt aber schon geile sachen für den "outdoor-Toilettengang" ;-) :
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/search.php?suchfeld=toilette&x=0&y=0



Am besten ist der Diva Menstrual Cup

Ersetzt zu Hause wie auch auf Reisen Tampons bzw. Binden und spart über Jahre hinweg Unmengen an Geld und Zellstoff. Das Wechsel-Intervall beträgt je 6 bis 12 h (kann in der Regel über Nacht getragen ...:q

Ich wollte auch schon einen ähnlichen Thread starten aber da kam mir die Idee mit den Tüten .
Und ich kann sagen das ich zufrieden bin ! Hab echt meine Ruhe und hinterlasse keine Tücher Haufen und Tretminen, die mich von anderen auch nerven..! Ist einfach ne saubere Sache #6

Allerdings empfehle ich nicht mit in die Tüte zu Pinkeln !
Das könnte zu Undichtigkeiten führen und beschleunigt den gärungsproßes ungemein ...|uhoh: und wenn dann die Tüte Platzt, wäre der gesammte Vorteil hinüber :q


----------



## DerMayor (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



der.oli schrieb:


> keine schlechte idee,
> hab mal gelesen das in spanien, karpfen die ******* im wasser vor kläranlagen fressen..spart ein paar euronen für boilies :m




Nicht nur in Spanien... Ich Angel an einem Gewässer in welches leider nach starken Regenfällen nach gewittern etc mit Mischwasser geflutet wird... Da sind auch so einige Uboote bei... Was meinst du wo die größten karpfen danach stehen? Richtig, an der einlaufstelle...


----------



## Mac69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Hi Ho,

immer diese Karpfenangler.......*schmunzel

Na ja nen Klappspaten sollte jeder bei längeren nem Ansitz dabei haben...ich selber hasse Kackhaufen mit nem Fähnchen.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich versuche meist, paar Karpfenangler ausfindig zu machen und dann scheixxe ich denen hinters Zelt.#h


 
Prima Idee:g
da könnte allerdings evtl. aus dem harten Küttel schnell Flitzekacke werden.......soll Karpfenangler geben die haben  nen Hund bei .....der freut sich nachts über Abwechslung |supergri

Mac


----------



## Ohrendieter (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

haha,
hab mich bisher köstlich amüsiert über dieses für einige
doch so ernste thema.
zum glück bin ich nie lange genug am wasser als das ich es nich "einbauen" könnte,eben mal die näxten stunden NICH zu müssen 

nebenher,ich bin ja nun stadtangler und würd gern mal nen angler im zugebauten stadtbild im hafen sehen der sich hinter nen dalben hockt ..

herrlich


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Klappspaten, Tüte, Wald,... ihr seid echt kulturlose, unzivilisierte Wildschw***e! #d
An nahezu jedem Gewässer gibt es ein Toilettenhäuschen!


----------



## Mac69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Klappspaten, Tüte, Wald,... ihr seid echt kulturlose, unzivilisierte Wildschw***e! #d
> An nahezu jedem Gewässer gibt es ein Toilettenhäuschen!


 

pruuuuust......

Ems, Werse ,paar Baggerseen,Rhein,Weser......

das stehen Sch...häuser?WOOOO?;+

*Jetzt* funzelt der Link und ich bin dir aufm Leim gegangen *schäm

Wäre vielleicht mancherorts ne Geschäftsidee-ne Klofrau/mann mit Boot und Dixi .......|supergri

Mac der mit dem Klappspaten geht


----------



## Tom Cruiser (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

http://www.imagebroker.net/previews/10/06/1006435.jpg

Neben Liege, Bivvy und Schlafsack gehört das zum Standard-Equipment

Achtung! Bild gehört mir nicht, ist gegoogelt, aber das Prinzip stimmt.

LG Tom


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BMP schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> heute mal ein "anrüchiges" Thema.
> 
> ...


 



Der Spaten, egal in welcher Ausführung, ist bei uns laut Gewässerordnung Teil der Ausrüstung beim Nachtangeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



> Achtung! Bild gehört mir nicht, ist gegoogelt, aber das Prinzip stimmt.



In so einem Fall das Bild dann bitte verlinken und nicht direkt einbinden! :m


----------



## CarpCrakc (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Probierts doch mal hiermit 
http://www.hygi.de/klo_to_go_die_mobile_toilette_fuer_unterwegs,pd,21092.html?mcid=5 :m
Stört niemanden , man hat seine Ruhe und es schaut irgendwie doc ganz lustig aus


----------



## rainerle (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

....Das Ding geht definitiv mit zum nächsten Frankreich-Trip. Da ist mancher Platz so zugeschis.sen, das man beim Buddeln zum Scheiß.en auf Scheiß.e stößt oder an manchen Seen im Süden auf so harten Boden butteld, dass man sich fast in die Hose macht.


----------



## Tom Cruiser (7. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> In so einem Fall das Bild dann bitte verlinken und nicht direkt einbinden! :m



Wird gemerkt und beim nächsten Mal berücksichtigt.

mfg Tom


----------



## Chiforce (7. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

Definitiv "Klappspaten"!
So wie bei der Bundeswehr gelernt! 
Den Spaten hatte ich glücklicherweise während meier Bundeswehrzeit "verloren" und kurz nach Dienstzeitende erstaunterweise doch wiedergefunden


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



hanzz schrieb:


> Aber pass auf dass Du nicht in eine Alarmanlage rennst, da einer explodiert und Du mit ner Gardinenstange auf die Fresse bekommst. |supergri



:m:m:m


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> hmm, ich werde es in meiner anfütter überlegungen mit einfließen lassen )))))



Das Einfließen lassen klappt leider nur bei Dünnpfiff :m.


----------



## teilzeitgott (8. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Das Einfließen lassen klappt leider nur bei Dünnpfiff :m.




mulinex, macht aus harten sachen die ganz weichen ^^


----------



## lsski (24. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*

ES gibt auch 60 Liter Müllbeutel die Blickdicht sind .JA ich habe den Eimer Ja ich habe Blickdichte Tüten.JA und ALLE meine Freunde schon auf MEINENR TOILETTE KAKA machen lassen.Ja ALLE meine ANGELKOLLEGEN haben jetzt auch einen.Sogar die HEIMSCH??ßer.


----------



## Lucutus (24. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



lsski schrieb:


> ES gibt auch 60 Liter Müllbeutel die Blickdicht sind .JA ich habe den Eimer Ja ich habe Blickdichte Tüten.JA und ALLE meine Freunde schon auf MEINENR TOILETTE KAKA machen lassen.Ja ALLE meine ANGELKOLLEGEN haben jetzt auch einen.Sogar die HEIMSCH??ßer.



Na sag ich doch ! :m

Aber warum eigendlich Blickdicht ??? #c


----------



## lsski (26. September 2012)

*AW: Ansitze und das leidige Geschäfft*



Lucutus schrieb:


> Na sag ich doch ! :m
> 
> Aber warum eigendlich Blickdicht ??? #c



Tüten schwingend und stolz wie Oskar kommen sie aus dem Schirmzelt gekrochen, 
erzählen von engem Zelt, Augenbrennen und fast gebrochen.
Um da zu bieten was Sie vollbracht.
Blickdicht, soll sie sein die Tüten, um nicht zu fallen in Ohnmacht.
Es wird geprahlt mit Gewicht und Geschtank, beim Anblich einer nicht Blickdichten Tüte, währe dieses Verhalten doch  krank.


----------

